# 2009 FXSTC HD



## dave76 (Apr 4, 2018)

One of my HDs 09 Softail Custom. Last year I put the 103 jugs and ACR heads on, and 204 SE cams, also geared it up with a 30 tooth trans sprocket and a 70 rear pulley. This thing gets up and goes.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Never been much of an HD fan, but that is a nice looking ride.


----------

